# u-savit speas jar



## David Fertig (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok.  I semi-broused old threads on here, but can someone tell me why the Speas Mfg Co. U-SAVIT jars bring so much money?  A friend asked about the quart in these pics.  Seems as though the gallons are best.  RB10 lists them at $75-100.  The quarts can be had on FeeBay from $10-40 or so, but the gallons bring a few hundred?!?!  Wonder how many of these we either broke, threw back, or passed up?

 Thanks.


----------



## David Fertig (Jun 23, 2012)

.


----------



## David Fertig (Jun 23, 2012)

Wrong lid


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 23, 2012)

> Wonder how many of these we either broke, threw back, or passed up?


I'm not exactly sure what that means but I would guess that fewer gallon jars were made and more were thrown away than reused because of the size. Passed up? No idea.[8|]


----------



## David Fertig (Jun 23, 2012)

I mean that prior to now, I would have probably thrown these things back if I found them.  Or I would have smashed them.  Or I would not have taken a second look at them at a yard sale or flea mkt.


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2012)

A half gallon without it's lid recently sold for $240 on Ebay...


----------



## David Fertig (Jun 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> A half gallon without it's lid recently sold for $240 on Ebay...


 
 But why?!?!?


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2012)

Ya got me Dave...[8|]


----------



## carobran (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah,If I saw that at a flea market/antique store I wouldn't give it a second look. Guess I'll start paying more attention to clear jars now. Are they ground lip or machine made?


----------



## greenbay1108 (Aug 6, 2021)

I know there are two different version, down near the bottom is smaller and the dots in the panels are slighty larger so which is the oldest version??        lot of half gallons and gallons were broke drilling holes in them to make lamps


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 6, 2021)

This thread is a decade old, but the prices quoted for a jar like that are incredible.  Before seeing this thread if I found that jar in a dump I would leave it where it was, it looks like the sort of thing you usually can't even manage to get a dollar for at a flea market.  I guess it's a fruit jar?  Sure looks like a pickle jar though.


----------

